# Develop > Transform - Grid Colour



## Dave Miller (Dec 20, 2017)

Operating System:Mac OS10.13.2
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info)7.1

When using the Develop > Transform function the grid lines provided are dark and not easy seen when overlaid on a complimentary colour. 

Is it possible to select a lighter colour, yellow for example?


----------



## prbimages (Dec 20, 2017)

This is annoying, I agree. I haven't found any way to change the colour. What I do as a work-around (on my Windows machine, might be different on a Mac), is to change the "Show Grid:" option from _Auto _(which I prefer) to _Always_. When you do that, the grid colour changes to white and is much easier to see. You can then hold down the Control key (on a PC) to change the grid opacity, if you like.


----------



## Dave Miller (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks for your input but unfortunately I can not find the equivalent settings on my Mac based software, which doesn't mean that they don't exist, just that I can't find them. :(


----------



## prbimages (Dec 21, 2017)

Dave Miller said:


> Thanks for your input but unfortunately I can not find the equivalent settings on my Mac based software, which doesn't mean that they don't exist, just that I can't find them. :(


Hmmm. Maybe some more detail might help? In the _Develop _module, make sure the lower toolbar is showing; if it is not, press the "T" key to bring it up. On that toolbar, at the far right, there should be a little down-arrow where you can set which toolbar options are displayed. Make sure that "Grid Overlay" is one of the options selected. Once that is done, the toolbar should show an option labelled "Show Grid:". Set that to _Always_. Then, you will have a somewhat obtrusive grid displayed over your image. It doesn't matter which of the _Develop _panels you are using, the grid will be displayed, so you will probably want to turn it off (by changing the "Show Grid:" option back to _Auto _or _Never_) when you have finished your Transform adjustments.
Hope this helps


----------



## Dave Miller (Dec 21, 2017)

More detail certainly did help. I've now been able to follow your advice and been able to display the grid.Thanks again for your help, it's appreciated.


----------

